# Top 20 challenge in South Africa Your Invited



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Guys We have a competition in Feb next year where the top 20 Kayak Anglers in South Africa go to battle it out for the number 1 spot in Mozambique - Why don't 3 or 4 of you guys come out to join? Us the Accommodation and food is free all you need to do is get there? I'm sure the Local boys would love to have a little friendly international, I have also Asked some guys from USA to join us. The Kayaks will also be organized and ready for you? Give it some thought and let me know - if you want you can email me on [email protected] (Im looking for 4 guys from AUS and 4 from NZ that have some experience)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The fishing challenge sounds great, it's the getting out through the surf challenge that looks a little unsettling.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats a pretty good offer !


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

That's a tempting offer Shaun, sure getting there would be hard & getting out through the surf even harder but holding onto one of those monster GT's or sailys would be a true test............
I am in!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Hmmm. Tell me, there are no bream in Mozambique are there?


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

No Brim - It is a Pelagic only comp. The kayaks we use are the same ones you saw in the vid i posted they are designed to handle surf and punch waves easily. The Surf isn't always huge we generally post vids of big surf because it is fun to watch. The spot in Mozambique is easy to launch in as it is a sheltered bay. On arrival we will pick up the internationals and travel up to Mozambique (5 hour drive from Durban South Africa) where we will spend 3 days teaching all about the fish, how to catch and target them so that when the competition starts you will be prepared enough to compeat. I will confirm Dates By the End of next month which gives plenty of time to think about it, I will only be able to accommodate 4 From AUS and 4 From NZ so please let me know if you are interested and I will pencil you in. We are looking at broadcasting the event on Television here locally is there anyone who you think would be interested in Broadcasting the show there?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

What a great offer!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

mmmm tempted. VERY tempted. I might just give myself a 40th b'day present and head on over.


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Is that a lot?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

shaunreid said:


> Is that a lot?


Nope, not really for the fish trip of a life time. But you can get a decent second hand yak for $Aus 1000. I'm putting this in the yearly schedule, dont think I can make it, but MAN what a temptation. Of course if you want the top yakkers in Aus, I must defer.

No bream. A pelagic yakking comp. Jezus, how do I sell this to SWMBO?


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

we gotta chuck in and get that lucky bastard dan [spooled] on a flight....i'm serious... how many members have we got ? i'd gladly throw a tenner or two to see the action and read the report..a must for trans atlantic[or whatever ocean it is] relations :twisted:

mods how about twisting some sponsers arms... i'm sure it would make a serious feature article for yak fisher..

just do it.....cmon.. :twisted:


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Check out V-Austarlia they had some good spesials to SA not long ago around $1200 Aus
Ok ill get the ball rolling 
Dan ,mate ill shout you $150 From my lab as a sponsor towards your ticket if you go
Come on a few more sponsors

Safa


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

What an offer!

Sounds like one hell of an event 

Ill chuck into the hat if need be to send Dan over ;-)


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Doh!

SWMBOAAT says I can't go! :shock: Well not unless i take her 84 year old mother with me and leave her on the plane, to go on to Omsk or Stalingrad or some place. This could be the key to getting a mother in law out of the way, and give us a bit of peace. Trouble is, I doubt if they would let her on the plane. Probably be an uphill battle to get me on the plane!

Realistically this is probably a mission for a younger person. Good luck to he who can 

cheers all Andybear


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Safa said:


> Dan ,mate ill shout you $150 From my lab as a sponsor towards your ticket if you go
> Come on a few more sponsors


Thanks heaps for the kind offers of monetary support Clive, Aaron and James... Really appreciate it and I might just take you up on it ;-) 
The other day I sent a PM to Shaun letting him know how much I'd absolutely love to fish in Moz. I've asked him to pencil me in but unless a financial miracle happens between now and Feb 2011, it'll be a really tough call. Hopefully a business can jump on board and say, yeah, OK Spooled1, if ya wanna be a kayak fishing goose in Mozambique and Seth Effrika we'll happily throw you some TAX DEDUCTIBLE corporate dollars. :shock:


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, me too, Dan. I've sent a PM to Shaun, also, asking for precise dates. Have had no response yet. Andybear's comment about age worries me, though ;-)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Moving this to commercial section..


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ken , i'm pretty sure Duran can be contacted through Sel , i think he does the software for their forum


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sorry - moved again. Now in International Trips


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Guys

Sorry Been on a quick trip inland to catch a breath of fresh air before I get cracking on my next Kayak Competition that starts this weekend. I will only know the final dates in about a month or so but provisional dates will be 4th - 11th Feb 2011 (All you will need when you get here will be personal spending money) I will Send the DVD of last year to you guys and you can copy and distribute it to the guys for free. I lost most of my underwater footage so cant sell the DVD  . I just need an address of one person and I will send it in about 2 weeks. This will give you a great feel of the comp. If you are feeling adventurous I will be running my Salt Rock Competition the weekend before The Mozambique comp, this competition attracts just under 200 Kayak (189) competitors who take to the ocean!!

Got lots to get done will chat soon, Where do the NZ guys hang out?


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

indiedog said:


> Possible answers;
> 
> 1. Who cares???
> 2. Bondi
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Fantastic. 
Wasn't there a Rhino from RSA that was pitching a trip to MOZ for a tourney a few years ago? He's in Durban also. We mailed back and forth but I couldn't take the time to go then. It's a HELL of a long way from SoCal. Like 28hrs on a plane to Durban plus the trip up to MOZ. Fantasyland, but I would love more info so I can dream. Dreams do come true.

Z

Edit: Mr Angazi was his screenname in the US.


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

I think you can fly directly into Durban now as a new airport was built for the Soccer World Cup this cuts flying down to 14 hours - The Drive To Mozambique is 5H30 then 7 days of relaxing and fishing! Last years comp 1 of the guys landed a sailfish, another guy lost one and someone who was staying their but not in the competition got a double up on salies and landed both (they were all successfully released). Fishing was bad!! :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

The Mrs has given me a pass - so I'm keen - just need to work out the funds ! I really need to get some of my lures shredded up and some of my drags locked down again


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Shaun:

the leave pass has been given from the boss and the wife. Airfare etc is not a problem so I'd love to come over if you'll have me.

cheers
Al


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Does this mean we have the makings of an Aussie four?

Wopfish
Sunshiner
AJD
Spooled1


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> Does this mean we have the makings of an Aussie four?
> 
> Wopfish
> Sunshiner
> ...


I'm still trying to line things up but I'm a strong possibility. It all depends on business commitments -- I'm a one man band and have a large project pencilled in around that time but am hopeful that I can open a window. Shaun, as previously asked: where is the comp to be held? Lat & Long would be useful. I'm presuming that during February in that location malaria prophylactics would be useful, if not mandatory?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

sunshiner said:


> where is the comp to be held? Lat & Long would be useful


I think it's going to be held at or near this place in Moz:

http://www.paindane.com/

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=q&sour ... 1&t=h&z=14


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah Thanks for those Dan - looks like a reasonably protected launch - then a bit of reef and then a drop off maybe. North with the big estuary system too - so pretty fishy


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

whats goin down guy's,
its a bit quiet in here, any news from shaun?


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey All sorry been running a comp for the last 2 weeks will post a vid on it soon. I will post final details soon with dates and all the info needed to make a Final decision whether you are in or out. I will be sending last years DVD to yo guys to freely distribute and copy amongst yourselves but just trying to do the final cut.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah,ill go,got no commitments, whatever the date..werever i am fishing at the time i will jump on the plane for two weeks...i remember that spot...


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Are we still working on 1st in best dressed scenario? Is there any way to accommodate the late entries?
Shaun! How are the other countries like NZ and USA placed for numbers?

Current nominees:

Wopfish
Sunshiner
AJD
Spooled1

Yaqdog
Couta1


----------



## Yakattack2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I'm keen to go on a standby list for this,
Will need to confirm dates before giving final Ok, but keen to get onboard if a spot comes up
Cheers
Rob


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Spooled1

USA have 4 guys comming, I havnt got anyone from NZ yet been a bit hectic the last few weeks, Extra guys are welcome to come just for fun if they want we are staying in a place called Coco Rico http://www.cocorico.co.mz
The extra guys would just need to pay their own way but will be an unforgetable trip!


----------



## chriskayaks (Jul 12, 2010)

And if the timing is right, the SA, AUSSIE and NZ fisherman can show the Yankees how we do it Super15 style. That would be a very interesting sight to see if the fishing comp is at the same time as the Super15.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I think this is the location in Moz that the CocoRico resort is near. There seems to be a headland. A few K's north looks to be a great looking spur with some really prominent reefy structure.

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?source=s ... 8&t=h&z=13


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Dan

Just letting you know that I'm still here and still interested. Thanks for asking the questions. We still don't have firm dates though, do we?

Kev


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes I'm still very keen too !


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Found Coco Rico. According to one website It's at S 26°50'27.0" E032°53'08.5", just a few km from the SA border, where the bitumen ends. A close look on Google Earth makes that location plausible with buildings visible and a town of sorts surrounding it. And just where Dan reckoned it should be, facing that sheltered beach with the headland to the south.

As Noosa is only 0.5 degrees closer to the equator than Ponta Do Ouro, it'll be like fishing at home 8) . It'll likely be hot, sunrise at 0430-ish, off the water by 0930-ish before things get too hot, with a strong NE sea breeze kicking in around 1100. Or it might be raining. And in the afternoon there's swimming in the pool and drinking beer and talking about fishing. Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

i would be befriending the local netters at ponta or cocoa for the halfbeak=big spanish..they would rather accept the AUD than the meticas.competition might work on skill of fisherman who catches best variety of species and not biggest fish.more species,more points


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

So this things still a go then?
I've got the misses writing IOU's, the travel agent ready to book flights etc.
Just need to get my surf launches up to a respectable level!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Shaun?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Shaun !


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Guys sorry been on leave I am off again tomorrow, The comp is definatly on


indiedog said:


> shaunreid said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Spooled1
> ...


Honestly I still need 4 NZ guys, USA is sorted and looks like AUS sorted, I am back on the 17th and I will send out all the official invites and all the footage from last year.


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

This is the teaser DVD for the last top 20, I will be sending the DVD and you guys can coppy and distrabute arround Australia for Free as long as it is not sold for profit.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

shaun,
Where in the US are the US anglers from? I'm still trying to dogpile this trip. It would help if I knew the 4 from the US to arrange travel with. I can't seem to find anyone on the W coast that even knows WTH I'm talking about. Are these guys Texans or Floridians?

Z


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Thats a trip of a lifetime alright. I am sure whoever goes from AKFF will do us proud.

Cheers Micka


----------



## Hantu (Aug 24, 2009)

this trip does look like so much fun,

Better make sure all you yobbos get yer jabs before heading off and do us aussies proud!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Shaun - are the date slocked in yet mate? We want to get a run at some cheaper airfares with 6 months lead time if that's possible. regards Al


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Whappen ?


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Whappen ?


Nuffink! All quiet from South Africa.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

??????


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi All - Bad News I have tried everything to try get the event televised but have come short  I am still willing to pay for 2 guys to come and be apart of this event (you just need to sort your flights out) sorry about the late reply been Hectic back here - The dates are March 14 - 24 - 2011 1'st 2 to get back to me is in for the free trip. In saying that anyone else who wants to be apart of this event is welcome to come but will be at your cost - It is Cheap when considering the exchange rate + - R4000 for food and accommodation.


----------



## rodandreel (Jun 15, 2010)

SO WHO IN AND WHO NOT :?


----------



## Milky (Feb 7, 2010)

rodandreel said:


> SO WHO IN AND WHO NOT :?


Hey you going to my home town?


----------



## FishNfun (Jun 28, 2008)

All I can sau is WOW ... to good to believe ... I gather this was 2010.

So all we need is our Rods and Reels and return air, and that is it: Boat, accomodation, transfers, the lot covered?

Did anyone go on it and if so how was it?


----------

